# connman adding 2nd IP to eth0

## NTICompass

I have Enlightenment E19 installed.  In order to get a network icon in the taskbar, I installed net-misc/connman, net-misc/econnman (from 'sera' overlay).

I noticed that now, my eth0 has 2 IPs:

```

nticompass@hypercube ~ % ip addr show eth0

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:30:1b:bd:11:25 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.1.121/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet 192.168.1.122/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global secondary eth0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

```

I'm wondering if this is because /etc/init.d/connman and /etc/init.d/net.eth0 are assigning an IP address.  How do I fix this and only have one IP assigned?

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I have not used ConnMan for a few years, but I assume it is subject to the same requirement as that other well-known network manager, NetworkManager, namely that you should not have multiple network management services running concurrently. So I suppose you would need to disable all net.* services from starting automatically:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager#Service

 *NetworkManager - Gentoo Wiki wrote:*   

> Remove any existing network management services (if installed):
> 
> root # for service in $(rc-update show default | grep 'net\.' | awk '{ print $1 }'); do rc-update del $service default; done

 

----------

